# Ears smell like parmesan cheese



## JaimeZX (Jun 12, 2012)

So.

It's not a POWERFUL odor, but you can definitely smell it within about a foot of her. Cheesy.

I Google Image searched "dog ear yeast infection" and "dog ear infection" and nothing that came up resembles Kali's ears. Which look quite normal, except for a dark brown wax that we feel compelled to clean out every day or two.

* No "coffee grounds" or anything that resembles ear mite blood droppings
* No scaly skin or other dry looking deposits
* No redness or tenderness anywhere

This has been going on for a few weeks at least. She had a rash on her belly that the vet gave us a short course of antibiotics for... the cheesy smell persisted through the course. 
The vet thought the ear wax may be related to the belly rash but while the rash is gone the cheesy-smelling earwax remains - but maybe not quite as much?

Wiping it out with a vinegar/isopropyl alcohol/water mixture really kills the smell for a while, but it always comes back.

Kali is about 5 months old and on a raw diet. Chicken wings / necks / pig heart / kidney / veggie glop / occasional yogurt / etc. 
(We change it up to give her variety so that list is certainly not all-inclusive.)
She does occasionally get Blue Buffalo or Wellness kibble if her raw isn't sufficiently defrosted. So that probably winds up being 10-15% of the time.

I did read that some people have success with filling the ear canal with vinegar and then letting the dog shake it out, but I wanted to run that by this community before I tried it. 

Very open to any suggestions y'all might have. Thanks in advance!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd clean the dog's ears (with a vet's approval) using a dog ear cleaner.
But be aware that excessive brownish wax is usually an indication of an irritation in the ear.

I would avoid some of the more common allergens like chicken and beef, and try unique proteins such as bison or venison, and see if that helps.

But first rule out infection in the ear, make sure ear drum is intact and then get a vet approved ear cleaner and use it every 3-4 days.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your vet saw the ears and didn't treat the ear infection? She may very well have allergies and that's the cause of the skin and ear infections, but the ears still need to be treated. The infection won't go away on its own.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Raw organic cold pressed virgin coconut oil - works amazing!!! Look up Nutvia (fits all criteria - some oils are heat treated, some use chemical extraction)

This will bust up yeasts and bacteria, smother mites and emulsify the dirt so it can be removed...and it feels nice and protects wounds if scratched at.

seperate some in a shot glass to use topically...swab some in as you clean the visible parts, the oil will melt on contact and some will go in deeper, massage the base and let her/him shake, swab out as debris comes up. Do every couple days.

Of all the things my dog went through he never had muck in his ears until last year...I tried ACV and water, tried tea tree oil in almond oil...he fought me, ran from as soon as he suspected I was going for the ears.

went on and on for couple months. So decided to try coconut oil - 3 or 4 treatments and done....do a light swip every couple months if looks like something there, but almost nothing

Oh, and when he smells the Coco oil, he lets me do it - there's something about it

Also use internally, will help keep bad gut bacteria and yeast under control too. 

Also no need to refrigerate...if temps warm in home then oil may be liquid, otherwise looks like lard


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Please do not put anything in a dog's ear until cleared by the veterinarian to do so.
The reason is, if the ear drum has ruptured (we have a foster right now with a ruptured ear drum) the internal ear can be damaged, in some cases, irreparably. 

Our vet has told us to never put anything except saline into an ear canal in which you don't know the status of the ear drum.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

The extra virgin coconut oil helped my dogs' ear to clear up from those black things too. It's not 100% good but it's no longer a daily event.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Please do not put anything in a dog's ear until cleared by the veterinarian to do so.
> The reason is, if the ear drum has ruptured (we have a foster right now with a ruptured ear drum) the internal ear can be damaged, in some cases, irreparably.
> 
> Our vet has told us to never put anything except saline into an ear canal in which you don't know the status of the ear drum.


Seems may have already got advice from the vet to clean, I wouldn't think a vet would skip an opportunity to make money off some drops...IMO

Some gungey ear wax...been to the vet already. Doesn't describe excruciating pain after treatment with current solution. 

Think home treatment is safe after all that


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Bear L said:


> The extra virgin coconut oil helped my dogs' ear to clear up from those black things too. It's not 100% good but it's no longer a daily event.


Do you use internally too? If no, may want to start killing yeast from the inside out


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Do you use internally too? If no, may want to start killing yeast from the inside out


How do you give it and in what quantity?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Bear L said:


> The extra virgin coconut oil helped my dogs' ear to clear up from those black things too. It's not 100% good but it's no longer a daily event.


It should not be even a monthly event. The black gunk is an effect of an ear infection. Unless you treat the infection, it will not go away and you can have long term damage to the ears.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Bear L said:


> How do you give it and in what quantity?


Here's a link...I would probably max out at 2 tblsps...but all depends on yur dog

Victoria's All Natural Pet Health - Pet Food Treats Health Supplements Natural Health

When it talks about diarrhea, lethargy...refering to detox symptoms...also refered to as healing crisis or herxing.

Means it's working but cut back or rest a day or two and restart at nominal amount and work up again...this will give liver to catch up removing wastes...sometimes will present as itchy skin too...but that is also a way for bacteria and yeasts to be eliminated


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Elaine said:


> _It should not be even a monthly event._ The black gunk is an effect of an ear infection. Unless you treat the infection, it will not go away and you can have long term damage to the ears.


:thumbup:
Most my dogs have never even had their ears cleaned, nor do they need to be cleaned.
The most I had to clean ears was on our Basset hound, which has naturally oily skin and long floppy ears. 
Even then, on a good diet and kept clean, it wasn't a daily thing...a few times a month sufficed.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't have any advice. I just wanted to say this totally reminded me of the "dog's feet smell like fritos" thread.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Please do not put anything in a dog's ear until cleared by the veterinarian to do so.
> The reason is, if the ear drum has ruptured (we have a foster right now with a ruptured ear drum) the internal ear can be damaged, in some cases, irreparably.
> 
> Our vet has told us to never put anything except saline into an ear canal in which you don't know the status of the ear drum.


That's good to be aware of, but the chances of a 5 month old pup having a ruptured eardrum are fairly slight, unless there has been trauma to the ear. Constant, chronic infections can cause damage to the eardrum, so this isn't something you want to let go.

A mix of white vinegar and ispropyl alcohol is a decent home remedy until you can get the vet to do a culture and give you a prescription specific to the type of infection. Squirt a little in each ear, massage the base of the ear, then wipe with a washcloth, cotton ball or q-tip. This will help clean out the gunk. The alcohol kills bacteria, dries the ear canal, and the vinegar leaves an acidic residue which yeast and bacteria do not like. I have used this in my grooming shop in a pinch, never had a problem with it. Do it as often as you need to, or whenever you can smell the cheesy smell.

If you can see any red, irritated, swollen, or raw areas inside the ear, skip the home remedy (it can sting broken or irritated skin) and go straight to the vet.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> skip the home remedy (it can sting broken or irritated skin) and go straight to the vet.


The problem (in my experiences) is that if there's excessive wax building up (and not a normal amount of wax, mind you) then there's already an irritation going on.
And since without an otoscope we cannot see how bad the irritation is down in the ear canal and not just the opening, I'd still advise a vet visit.

If your vet poo poos the situation, you can do one of three things - go home and try to fix it yourself (if there's a legit issue), find another vet who will treat the ears (if there's a legit issue), or believe your vet and figure there's nothing wrong.

It is normal for dogs to have brownish wax in their ears. What some feel is excessive may not be excessive. Not sure about the smell - I think yeasty ears have a sweet smell, to me, they don't smell like like Parmesan cheese.


----------



## JaimeZX (Jun 12, 2012)

DharmasMom said:


> I don't have any advice. I just wanted to say this totally reminded me of the "dog's feet smell like fritos" thread.


Had to look that up. 

Thoroughly wiping out Kali's ears with a tissue/the vinegar/alcohol/water mix has done wonders for the odor. 

I realize I may be treating the symptom here but in the absence of any *other* symptoms I'm not inclined to go chasing off after some pharmaceutical solution.

Thanks much for the inputs, I'll keep y'all updated.


----------

